# Unterschied Zesty 514 2008 u. Zesty 514 2010



## darek06 (17. November 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen...
Möchte mir demnächst ein Lapierre Zesty 514 zulegen, dabei bin ich auf das Angebot bei einen Händler gestoßen, der für ein Zesty 514 Modell 2008 noch 2059  haben will! 

Meine Fragen:

Ist dieser Preis gerechtfertigt, oder kriegt man für diese Summe ein besseres Bike?!
Was sind überhaupt die unterschiede zwischen dem 2008 und 2010 Modell?
Gibt es da extreme unterschiede?
Würde mich riesig freuen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, bevor das Angebot weg ist!

Schöne Grüße aus NRW


----------



## phlipsn (18. November 2010)

Hi,

also der Preis ist nach meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt!! ( Habe letzte Woche ein 2010er 514 für 2200Euro gekauft ). Ich glaube die Geometrie hat sich verändert ( kürzeres Oberrohr??? ), und es wurde ein Carbon-Hinterbau verwendet.

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (18. November 2010)

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an ob das angebotene Zesty noch mit Originalteilen ausgestattet ist, oder ob es entsprechend aufgewertet wurde.

Ich würde mir explizit wieder das 09er holen - is einfach das Schönste


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. November 2010)

darek06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen...
> Möchte mir demnächst ein Lapierre Zesty 514 zulegen, dabei bin ich auf das Angebot bei einen Händler gestoßen, der für ein Zesty 514 Modell 2008 noch 2059  haben will!
> 
> ...



Die 2008er bikes haben nur zwei Jahre Garantie. Ab 2009 sind es fünf Jahre.
Und du solltest bedenken, dass die 2011er bikes schon in den Läden stehen. Somit ist deine Auswahl drei Jahre alt.


----------



## darek06 (21. November 2010)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also der Preis ist nach meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt!! ( Habe letzte Woche ein 2010er 514 für 2200Euro gekauft ). Ich glaube die Geometrie hat sich verändert ( kürzeres Oberrohr??? ), und es wurde ein Carbon-Hinterbau verwendet.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 
vom Preis her hab ich mir das schon fast gedacht, mir kam das auch etwas komisch vor, dass so ein altes Modell noch soviel kostet!
Würde dann auch lieber 150 draufpacken und das 2010er holen.
Danke für die Info!

Gruß


----------



## darek06 (21. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch darauf an ob das angebotene Zesty noch mit Originalteilen ausgestattet ist, oder ob es entsprechend aufgewertet wurde.
> 
> Ich würde mir explizit wieder das 09er holen - is einfach das Schönste


 
Hi,

leider ist das Zesty im originalem Zustand.... 

Gruß


----------



## darek06 (21. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die 2008er bikes haben nur zwei Jahre Garantie. Ab 2009 sind es fünf Jahre.
> Und du solltest bedenken, dass die 2011er bikes schon in den Läden stehen. Somit ist deine Auswahl drei Jahre alt.


 
Hi,
das war ja klar, das die Garantiezeit nicht beim Verkaufsgespräch erwähnt wurde. Gut zu wissen, dass es dort auch noch unterschiede gibt!

Gruß


----------



## darek06 (21. November 2010)

So,

hab jetzt die Probefahrt hinter mir.
Das Fahrrad fuhr sich nicht schlecht. Was mich nur etwas gewundert hatte ist, dass das Fahrrad nicht komplett mit XT ausgestattet war. Meine Meinung nach, müßte XT in dieser Preisklasse wenigstens drin sein.

Hab ja noch etwas Zeit bei der Modell Auswahl.....

Danke für Eure Antworten 

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2010)

Rein von der Funktion unterscheiden sich XT und SLX kaum, nur ist XT etwas leichter. Das sind Kleinigkeiten, die mich persönlich bei der Kaufentscheidung eines Bikes nicht tangieren.

Viel wichtiger ist Geometrie und ob Du dich auf dem Bock wohlfühlst und die generellen Fahreigenschaften dir wirklich entgegenkommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

Die Shimano Parts sind doch echt drittrangig. Und wenns dich wirklich stört, baut der dir bestimmt XT Shifter dran, oder was da auch immer gefehlt hat.


----------



## darek06 (22. November 2010)

Bin jetzt am Wochenende noch das trek Remedy 8 2010 Probe gefahren 
und muss sagen das mich dieses Bike am meisten anspricht!
Das einzige Problem ist der Preis, der liegt so bei ca. 3000- 3200  im Netz!

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich hab noch etwas Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

die Dinger gibt es doch beim Händler vor Ort auch für 2600-2800 Euro.

Grüße


----------

